# New boat shopping



## Try'n Hard

I hate spending money but here i go. Looking for a riverboat. Home base is the AL river si needs to be able to handle some chop. Mainly crappie but also bass bream and catfish. Average run would be about 14 miles round trip. Max would be 25. Love the stick steers but dont think i can give up the bass boat design. Like to fish off a deck. Looking at AllWeld, Xpress, War Eagle, and Tracker. 17.5’ minimum size. Thinking motor size between 75 -115. Going to Andalusia Marine this weekend. 
So whatcha think and recommend ? I wouldnt dare ask that in other sections of this forum. also tell me where to look. Not a-lot of local dealers


----------



## FishinSpot

I’ve heard a lot of good about shoals outdoor sports in Tuscumbia, Al. Lot of folks go there from long distances. Seems like I always hear they have the best prices around. I’ve been planning a trip up there to check it out. Might be worth checking their prices. Good luck.


----------



## Bodupp

It has been a few years back, but I bought a 17' Xpress (used to be called Alumiweld) because they offered a .100" hull thickness vs .072" on other brands. Also, there was no plywood decking to rot out because they had .090" aluminum decks. I'm not sure about current models.

Also, the top rail of the gunnels were rounded which made it easy dragging a castnet back in the boat without snagging anything.

I probably caught well over a million fish from that boat, most of which were 2" shad in the castnet. :whistling:


----------



## Jason

Just make sure Shannon at Andalusia Marine knows you are a PFF'r.... He's a great dude that'll treat ya right!!!


I liked my Extreme River Skiff and they make em in Bonifay in different sizes and configurations. Extreme are nice too, got a buddy I have fished with on his 18 ftr and is comfortable. With your kinda fishing, I'd probably stick to stick steer... I really like not having to get up and down to go to the front of the boat to fish.


----------



## Splittine

Shannon with Andalusia Marine is a great guy to deal with and has cut some major deals for PFF members.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Jason said:


> Just make sure Shannon at Andalusia Marine knows you are a PFF'r.... He's a great dude that'll treat ya right!!!.




Lol. Ima pass on that - seems to always work against me!


----------



## JoeyWelch

Kevin you should try a center console. I don’t think I could go back to a side console now if I had to.

I’ve got a dealer that I’ve bought a couple from if your interested.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Well the trackers are nice. Went to Spanish Fort but they have the model i like in Prattville and its $600 cheaper just because of the sales tax difference! Trackers fit and finish is not bad but not perfect. Best thing about them is the price, which is important. I will say something about them didnt “feel” right. On to Andalusia we go in the morning to check out Xpress


----------



## Murphy's Law

Kevin get up with Chase. He did all the research on all of them when he was looking for a river boat a few years ago if I'm not mistaken. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason

Try'n Hard said:


> Well the trackers are nice. Went to Spanish Fort but they have the model i like in Prattville and its $600 cheaper just because of the sales tax difference! Trackers fit and finish is not bad but not perfect. Best thing about them is the price, which is important. I will say something about them didnt “feel” right. On to Andalusia we go in the morning to check out Xpress



Bad thing about Trackers is what hangs off the back and I don't think they are constructed like thers mentioned......:shifty::001_huh: If you need me or Chase or both to hold your hand and go up to Andalusia to talk to Shannon with ya we'll do it...hahaha:yes::whistling::thumbup:


----------



## k-dog

SeaArk is one of the toughest aluminum production boats made and they have a lot of design to choose from


----------



## Try'n Hard

Jason said:


> Bad thing about Trackers is what hangs off the back and I don't think they are constructed like thers mentioned......:shifty::001_huh: If you need me or Chase or both to hold your hand and go up to Andalusia to talk to Shannon with ya we'll do it...hahaha:yes::whistling::thumbup:




Its kinda like Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge blah blah. Been runn ing a 50 merc for 15 yrs. its been solid so i got no issues but would prefer yamaha


----------



## sureicanfish

Welded, welded, welded, welded! Any of them can have decks I'm sure, just get a welded, thick hull.


----------



## billyb

Saw an Extreme the other day with a hydraulic wheel on the side instead of a stick. The owner said it turns with little effort. I am thinking he got Andalusia to install it. I am going to this system if my stick steering ever freezes up.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Well - pretty sure an Xtreme is in my future however the whole experience has given me flu like symptoms. Gonna have to let the bank tell me what i can afford. Andalusia marine has basically no inventory but made up for it being knowledgeable and friendly. Like the hyper lift hull, all welded, no wood, .125 thick hull (thicker than tracker at .1). More sensible layout. Several inches wider than most . The Express makes sense. The tracker comes with a 45# trolling motor - thats so underpowered its dumb. If you want a bigger one you buy, pay them to remove the package one and install the new one then you just end up with an extra to sell. Same if you want to upgrade the ff. No credit to upgrade -dumb. Probably go with a 90 Yamaha but bank may say 70. Either way ill be better off than now


----------



## JoeyWelch

LM Marine has a large inventory if you want to drive down here.


----------



## Try'n Hard

jlw1972 said:


> LM Marine has a large inventory if you want to drive down here.




You got a contact there? They have the same boat im looking at in stock


----------



## sureicanfish

I'm jealous Kevin. Those xtremes are nice, and a 70 or 90 yamaha with it?!?! Shooot. So, if you get a new boat, does that mean you're gonna wash it and clean it out from time to time?


----------



## Try'n Hard

sure said:


> I'm jealous Kevin. Those xtremes are nice, and a 70 or 90 yamaha with it?!?! Shooot. So, if you get a new boat, does that mean you're gonna wash it and clean it out from time to time?




If it works out i wont even be allowed to get it dirty


----------



## floorguy

Try'n Hard said:


> You got a contact there? They have the same boat im looking at in stock


Talk to Jon Page at L & M I got an xpress bay boat from him in April.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Try'n Hard said:


> You got a contact there? They have the same boat im looking at in stock


Talk to Jon Page.


----------



## Try'n Hard

My flu like symptoms continue and i will probably be looking at a bad case of buyers remorse soon. As great as the guys were in Andalusia, facing a 12 week wait for an ordered rig compared to a little less money for the same boat with a bigger motor and hydraulic steering, in stock at L&M in Stapleton was something i couldn’t pass up. They are getting a few extras added and i hope to pick her up by the end of the week. Ill post a few pics once shes hooked to the truck


----------



## GROUPERKING

Awesome ! Waiting on the pictures.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Awesome ! Waiting on the pictures.


----------



## sureicanfish

Pretty exciting Kevin. Crazy how taking out the "water pump" led to a whole new boat!


----------



## Jason

Awaiting the arrival and you know you gotta name her Kevin!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard

Jason said:


> Awaiting the arrival and you know you gotta name her Kevin!!!




“Mrs try’n hard”? Lol


----------



## sureicanfish

I dare you!


----------



## Try'n Hard

My mom can testify that when i was a little kid, bout 4 days before christmas I made myself sick as a dog every year! 50 years later, turns out im about the same. Looks like ima be waiting till next week for the boat and im just about a basket case. Stomach in knots, cant sleep, ill, grumpy, wife said she may have to go to her mothers by monday. Dang im a wuss!


----------



## hjorgan

PM sent


----------



## sureicanfish

I know how you feel! Unless you launch it somewhere local itll be a record setting trip to camden to get it in the water.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Relax the hard part is over. Lol. Putting that pen to paper and making that signature is the gut wrenching part ! The next bit of aggervation is going to be trying to reduce temptation ,while putting those break in hours on the motor.


----------



## Try'n Hard

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Relax the hard part is over. Lol. Putting that pen to paper and making that signature is the gut wrenching part ! The next bit of aggervation is going to be trying to reduce temptation ,while putting those break in hours on the motor.




Think i can handle that part. Gotta lot of playing to do with the fish finders! Just cant understand why it takes a week and a half to add a ladder and 1 ff??


----------



## JoeyWelch

Try'n Hard said:


> Think i can handle that part. Gotta lot of playing to do with the fish finders! Just cant understand why it takes a week and a half to add a ladder and 1 ff??


Should have dropped it off by my house. I would have done it one evening for you. 

They’ve always done me right on sales but I won’t ever use their service department again. Never!


----------



## Try'n Hard

jlw1972 said:


> Should have dropped it off by my house. I would have done it one evening for you.
> 
> 
> 
> They’ve always done me right on sales but I won’t ever use their service department again. Never!




Yeah. Im not liking this at all. Charged me 2.5 hrs for labor to install a couple things, told me it might be next week but they were shooting for this week. Really should not have told me that! Seems like they coulda squeezed me in at only 2.5 hrs. Guy said today be ready by Wednesday. Sucks but cant say they lied to me. Woulda been fine if they had told me from the beginning - next Wednesday for sure, if they had called earlier i woulda been pleased but now, they probably cant make me happy. Pretty basic principle that i use every week, they should learn it


----------



## sureicanfish

2.5 hours?? Pshh, I coulda done it in 4...3 days ago! 

What's the break in gonna be like on the motor?


----------



## Try'n Hard

sure said:


> 2.5 hours?? Pshh, I coulda done it in 4...3 days ago!
> 
> 
> 
> What's the break in gonna be like on the motor?




Hour at 2000 rpm. Hour on plane. Next 6 run it at about 75%.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Yeah that sounds about right. Jon Page is a great guy to deal with and I’d go back to him tomorrow if I were buying one. But my last ordeal with there service Dept went something like this.

I dropped my boat off for a 200hr service on a Monday morning. They said bear
with me it’s gonna take us a few days to get to it. Were slammed. I said cool. I understand. The week goes by. The weekend goes by. On Thursday of the second week, I said this isn’t gonna work. I pm’d Kenny Mann and ask if he could get to it. He said sure, he was working on one at that time that was brought in the day before. I said I’m bringing it to you this upcoming Monday.
I call LM and tell them I’m gonna swing by and get it, I’ve got someone else who can get to it. Dude says, “ Hey no problem. Let me check something first. I’ve got a stack of work orders that’s been laying here for a couple days and yours may be in their.” “Yep, got it right here. We finished it yesterday”. I said ok. 

I go by to pick it up and the 200hr service bill is $720 somthing dollars. High as shit but they told me the price when I dropped it off so I knew that was coming but when I asked why is it was so high they said that they clean the bilge and wash everything and some other shit they made up. I said I don’t need that and he said we have to charge that price so might as well let us do it. Sooo, ...I said go ahead and do it and I dropped it off and left.

But now I’m picking it up after two weeks and it was suppose to be finished yesterday. I pay and say I appreciate it and he brings my boat around and I hook to it. I see a little grease smeared on the foot of it and say Oh well, I’ll clean it up when I get home. 

When I get home, there is grease smears all down both sides of the hull grease all over the stearing wheel. I pull the cowin off to check The oil and the filters are dated the same day, (I was told they finished it yesterday). None of the bilge area had been touched, ($700 for cleaning the bilge and boat). Really tacky and unprofessional job.

They got me. 
My boat set there for two weeks and they didn’t have time to service it. When I say I’m coming to get it, they suddenly make time to do a half ass job at full price, (and then some).

My boat stays clean and under a barn and is washed after everytrip. They will never turn another screw on anything I own.

Like I said, I’d buy from Jon Page again tomorrow without ever talking to another salesman but that po dunk ass bunch working in the back is scratched off my list for good.

Kenny will be doing all my work from here on out. I’ll just have to drive a little further.


----------



## JoeyWelch

jlw1972 said:


> Yeah that sounds about right. Jon Page is a great guy to deal with and I’d go back to him tomorrow if I were buying one. But my last ordeal with there service Dept went something like this.
> 
> I dropped my boat off for a 200hr service on a Monday morning. They said bare with me it’s gonna take us a few days to get to it. Were slammed. I said cool. I understand. The week goes by. The weekend goes by. On Thursday of the second week, I said this isn’t gonna work. I pm’d Kenny Mann and ask if he could get to it. He said sure, he was working on one at that time that was brought in the day before. I said I’m bringing it to you this upcoming Monday.
> I call LM and tell them I’m gonna swing by and get it, I’ve got someone else who can get to it. Dude says, “ Hey no problem. Let me check something first. I’ve got a stack of work orders that’s been laying here for a couple days and yours may be in their.” “Yep, got it right here. We finished it yesterday”. I said ok.
> 
> I go by to pick it up and the 200hr service bill is $720 somthing dollars. High as shit but they told me the price when I dropped it off so I knew that was coming but when I asked why is it was so high they said that they clean the bilge and wash everything some other shit they made up. I said I don’t need that and he said we have to charge that price so might as well let us do it. Sooo, ...I said go ahead and do it and I dropped it off and left.
> 
> But now I’m picking it up after two weeks and it was suppose to be finished yesterday. I pay and say I appreciate it and he brings my boat around and I hook to it. I see a little grease smeared on the foot of it and say Oh well, I’ll clean it up when I get home.
> 
> When I get home, there is grease smears all down both sides of the hull grease all over the stearing wheel. I pull the cowin off to check The oil and the filters are dated the same day, (I was told they finished it yesterday). None of the bilge area had been touched, ($700 for cleaning the bilge and boat). Really tacky and unprofessional job.
> 
> They got me.
> My boat set there for two weeks and they didn’t have time to service it. When I say I’m coming to get it, they suddenly make time to do a half ass job at full price, (and then some).
> 
> My boat stays clean and under a barn and is washed after everytrip. They will never turn another screw on anything I own.
> 
> Like I said, I’d buy from Jon Page again tomorrow without ever talking to another salesman but that po dunk ass bunch working in the back is scratched off my list for good.
> 
> Kenny will be doing all my work from here on out. I’ll just have to drive a little further.


P.S. I know I misspelled words and used their and there wrong but I’m on an Ipad so I’m not fixing it...It’s Friday!!


----------



## countryjwh

L and M sucks. Period. Especially there service department.


----------



## sureicanfish

An hour at 2000rpm...I dont think I could do that.

When I worked at a bike shop, we often joked (but not totally joked) about "break it in fast, and it'll be fast". These were triumph and Ducati engines. Pretty sure every engine from anywhere is test run before it leaves the factory. They take the brand spanking new motor and usually run it to redline to make sure it's good to ship out. Google mototune break in. It's a pretty well researched practice of break in that totally flies in the face of any manufacturer. Bearings ain't going to do nothing in break in, they did their thing when it was turned that several thousand times at the factory. Break in is more about piston rings and the best way to seat the rings is with pressure. Varied rpm but also hard acceleration to really get cylinder pressure up! Idling or constant throttle does nothing.


----------



## Boat-Dude

I keep waiting on the paper clip to show up on this thread...


----------



## Try'n Hard

jlw1972 said:


> Yeah that sounds about right. Jon Page is a great guy to deal with and I’d go back to him tomorrow if I were buying one.



I was the easiest sale he ever made. Knew what i wanted and I knew he had it and the price. Got there at 4 and had inspected/ bought boat, deposit, done paperwork, and was eating supper at the next exit by 5. Im wondering if they didnt actually have the ladder and ff in stock? Kinda made me think they did but not sure.


----------



## Try'n Hard

... and just as a side note. After the deal, i thanked my wife for being so agreeable and on board with the new boat. She smiled and said all i want is for you to enjoy yourself, and to please get me a way to watch the hallmark channel........... signed up for it the next night. Been watching Hallmark movies for the last 3 nights. OMG!!! HELP!!


----------



## sureicanfish

I love ruining hallmark movies for my wife. I start calling who's going to get married before the opening credits are over!


----------



## Murphy's Law

Try'n Hard said:


> ... and just as a side note. After the deal, i thanked my wife for being so agreeable and on board with the new boat. She smiled and said all i want is for you to enjoy yourself, and to please get me a way to watch the hallmark channel........... signed up for it the next night. Been watching Hallmark movies for the last 3 nights. OMG!!! HELP!!


Kevin I can get you the hallmark channel for free along with all the other major networks. Save that money for boat stuff buddy !!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard

sure said:


> I love ruining hallmark movies for my wife. I start calling who's going to get married before the opening credits are over!




Its only been 3 nights and ive already learned - she dont like it when i do that


----------



## Jason

Try'n Hard said:


> Its only been 3 nights and ive already learned - she dont like it when i do that





Try this one..... You and Josh's wives are like mine... When you are watching or in the same room, grab your mouth like you are in excruciating pain. When she asks what is wrong, say ohhhhhhh I have a cavity because this movie is soooooooo sweeeeeeeeet!!!! hahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## Try'n Hard

Hate negative threads so heres a positive spin thanks to Amazon and USPS Sunday delivery


----------



## Jason

Try'n Hard said:


> Hate negative threads so heres a positive spin thanks to Amazon and USPS Sunday delivery



Ahhhhh you are learning mightie grasshopper!!! Those are the best boat seats around!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING

When I wear out the seats that came with my boat ,I plan on replacing them with those.


----------



## sureicanfish

I want one too but for some reason I cant sit and fish


----------



## GROUPERKING

Lol ! I'm a professional sit and fish....fisherman.


----------



## sureicanfish

I guess I'm too desperate to sit and relax...


----------



## Try'n Hard

sure said:


> I guess I'm too desperate to sit and relax...




Yup. Your trying to hard lol


----------



## lees way2

sure said:


> I guess I'm too desperate to sit and relax...


Josh thats the reason ya go fishing, to relax, try it one day its great. catching fish is a bonus.


----------



## FishWalton

Just got one of those seats via Wal-mart, $77.00. Best price I could find. Ordered online and picked up at store so no shipping. Have one on my boat already and love it in this hot weather.


----------



## Jason

fishwalton said:


> Just got one of those seats via Wal-mart, $77.00. Best price I could find. Ordered online and picked up at store so no shipping. Have one on my boat already and love it in this hot weather.



When I put em on my last river boat I paid 49.00 at Andalusia Marine... Anyone on the fence needs to buy em... Don't have to worry about the sun heating them jokers up and the mesh allows ya rear to breathe when it's hot!!!:thumbsup: I thought about buying one and making it fit on my tractor!!!!


----------



## FishWalton

Jason said:


> When I put em on my last river boat I paid 49.00 at Andalusia Marine... Anyone on the fence needs to buy em... Don't have to worry about the sun heating them jokers up and the mesh allows ya rear to breathe when it's hot!!!:thumbsup: I thought about buying one and making it fit on my tractor!!!!


That must have been way back when.....they are around $90 to $100 just about everywhere now.
Also, they make just the seat, no back, that might work on a tractor.


----------



## Jason

fishwalton said:


> That must have been way back when.....they are around $90 to $100 just about everywhere now.
> Also, they make just the seat, no back, that might work on a tractor.



Yeah, just checked Amazon and 78 was the cheapest... No back on a seat won't do, tractor work is relax time and gotta lay back!!! hahaha:thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard

Waiting on this boat has caused me to evaluate myself and ponder my life - Been a depressing week. Well.... if i ever cracked wise about a comment you posted, thread you started, made fun of your team, called your catch small or the deer you killed a “scrub” let me say now “im sorry”.


----------



## Splittine

I’m about to lock and ban if we don’t get pics soon.


----------



## sureicanfish

You need me to make some calls?? I did get some county employees to see things my way with my phone skillz :shifty:


----------



## Try'n Hard

sure said:


> You need me to make some calls?? I did get some county employees to see things my way with my phone skillz :shifty:




Im on a diet, have some kinda weird hives for two weeks! not sleeping, ill, irritated. If wednesday ends and there aint no pic here, better call saul!


----------



## JoeyWelch

Try'n Hard said:


> Waiting on this boat has caused me to evaluate myself and ponder my life - Been a depressing week. Well.... if i ever cracked wise about a comment you posted, thread you started, made fun of your team, called your catch small or the deer you killed a “scrub” let me say now “im sorry”.


I’d call them and if it’s not ready, tell them your coming to get it and they will write you a refund check for the ladder and FF and labor. Tell em Times up. 

It’ll take you about 30 mins to install the FF. You can ebay a ladder and probably save a couple hundred dollars. 

I wouldn’t jack around with their lying service dept to long.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Dang ! I'm glad that my purchase there went smooth. I hate that you are having problems...for more reasons than one. I had planned on ordering a bimini top from them and letting them install it.... but now I don't know what to do. I think that I'm going to call them tomorrow and at least ask them for an honest timeline .


----------



## Try'n Hard

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Dang ! I'm glad that my purchase there went smooth. I hate that you are having problems...for more reasons than one. I had planned on ordering a bimini top from them and letting them install it.... but now I don't know what to do. I think that I'm going to call them tomorrow and at least ask them for an honest timeline .




Hold up. To be fair, guy did say it might be as late as next Wednesday but probably sooner and im trying for before this weekend. He gave me hope for last weekend. Had it been new carpet, bug man, or a sod delivery i would probably feel different


----------



## GROUPERKING

I went up there this morning after graveyard to pick out and order a bimini top.....but they had a gray one in stock. Yay ! I gotta stay out of that place, because I found 2 other expensive items that I just had to have as well. Gonna get an 8 foot push pole anchor and a remote control spot light that goes in the bow light insert. I tried to find Tryn's boat for a picture, but it must have been inside in a work bay. Hopefully they're putting the finishing touch on it for you Kevin.


----------



## floorguy

When I bought my boat I had to wait over a week or more for them to change out a few items I wanted. Also for a few items to come in. I waited and got what I wanted. Jon took good care of me. I am concerned about the service department.


----------



## Try'n Hard

THE POMPANO KING said:


> I went up there this morning after graveyard to pick out and order a bimini top.....but they had a gray one in stock. Yay ! I gotta stay out of that place, because I found 2 other expensive items that I just had to have as well. Gonna get an 8 foot push pole anchor and a remote control spot light that goes in the bow light insert. I tried to find Tryn's boat for a picture, but it must have been inside in a work bay. Hopefully they're putting the finishing touch on it for you Kevin.




Who knows. Got a voice mail at 1:15 saying it was going into the detailing bay and that i could get it this afternoon or in the morning. Headed that way at 3 but just to be safe i called first. No go, not ready. Guy says come first thing tomorrow. They open at 8. Guy says it “should” be ready by 9?? I finally text him to let me know 100% when it was ready. Geez!!


----------



## Jason

We are all waiting Kevin!!!:001_huh::whistling::yes::thumbup:


----------



## Bodupp

Dress like the Terminator. Wear shotguns on your back. Kick the door in.


----------



## sureicanfish

I'd tell them I'll just take it dirty, if its waiting on "detailing". Show them a picture of your old boat, they'll understand


----------



## Try'n Hard

Woohoo!


----------



## sureicanfish

Next stop camden eh? And taking the rest of the week off


----------



## JoeyWelch

Try'n Hard said:


> Woohoo!


That’s my Dawg!!! Woop! Woop!!


----------



## ironman

Should have dumped it in at Cliff's and gave it a whirl. Congats Kev.


----------



## Try'n Hard




----------



## floorguy

Nice worth the wait !!


----------



## Jason

Purdy....what's gonna be her name????


----------



## sureicanfish

Jason said:


> Purdy....what's gonna be her name????


Kevin's Krappie Killer

Actually that might not work in Dallas county :001_huh:


----------



## Boat-Dude

Jason said:


> Purdy....what's gonna be her name????





Krappie Steamer


----------



## GROUPERKING

Well Alright ! Looks sharp Kevin ! Look at them fancy wheels ! Now the break in !!!!


----------



## hjorgan

Boat-Dude said:


> Krappie Steamer


Better than Steaming Krappie....


----------



## Boat-Dude

We need to start a gofundmeh and get this for Kevins new boat!!


----------



## sureicanfish

Alright c'mon Kevin, give us a break-in report!


----------



## Try'n Hard

sure said:


> Alright c'mon Kevin, give us a break-in report!




Frustrating. Launched Thursday. Motor would randomly die. Crank right back up. Put 7 hrs on motor and it probably died 20 times. Got it back on trailer, washed, cleaned out ready to go back for troubleshooting and i discovered the main power wire to the motor had never been tightened. Tightened, relaunched and took a stress free 45 mile boat ride. All is now good!


----------



## GROUPERKING

Breathing in all that new boat smell !









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton

Heck of a rig there Kevin....congratulations


----------



## sureicanfish

With a matching outfit!!


----------



## Try'n Hard

sure said:


> With a matching outfit!!




Black and silver - matches my hair! And just an fyi for sicfish.... ive washed it twice, the boat, not my hair


----------



## sureicanfish

Try'n Hard said:


> Black and silver - matches my hair! And just an fyi for sicfish.... ive washed it twice, the boat, not my hair


Enjoy the honeymoon! I used to wash mine. It has the same catfish poop splatter stain on the side since June!


----------

